# How do you pronounce Serrasalmus Sanchezi?



## Murphy18

Just curious thats all, i was lookin through a very very old link of how to pronounce piranha names (please see link), but i couldn't find Sanchezi.

Piranha names

I just say it like this, ''_Sanchez-eye_''. This is probably the incorrect way but oh well. Please share you're thoughts and how you would say it


----------



## Guest

Hahaha I always pronounced my Geryi as Gary. Thats his name


----------



## Winkyee

san-cheh-si


----------



## Guest

Hmm I would think the way you are saying it Murph is correct as any of the other P's that end in "i" are pronounced "eye"

Though Winkyee I have always said it the way you wrote it.


----------



## hastatus

Taken off my quotes:


> Genus Pygocentrus (gee-nus) (PIE-Go_SIN_truss)
> 
> Genus Serrasalmus (Sarah-sell-mus)
> Pygocentrus cariba (kah-ree-bah) Serrasalmus altuvei (al-too_vee_eye)
> Pygocentrus nattereri (nat-ter-err-eye) Serrasalmus brandtii (brandt-eye)
> Pygocentrus piraya (pee-ray-ah) Serrasalmus compressus (kom-press-us)
> Serrasalmus eigenmanni (eye-gen-mann-eye)
> Genus Pristobrycon Serrasalmus elongatus (e-long-gah-tus)
> Pristobrycon calmoni - Pres-Toe-Bri-kon Kal-Mun-eye)
> Serrasalmus geryi (cher-ee-eye)
> Serrasalmus maculatus - (MACK-YOU-Lah-Tuss)
> Pristobrycon striolatus Serrasalmus manueli (manh-well-eye)
> Serrasalmus medinai (Med-dee-nah-eye)
> 
> Genus Pygopristis Serrasalmus rhombeus (Rhom-bay-us)
> Pygopristis denticulata (PIE_GO_Pres_tess) (den-tee-coo-lah-tah)
> 
> Serrasalmus spilopleura (SPY-low-pluh-rah)
> 
> S. sanchezi would be; sanh-ches-eye
> 
> eigenmanni is like this EYE GEN (like "again" without "a" sound) MAN- EYE.


----------



## Murphy18

Great stuff, nice one Frank









How come it wasn't originally on the list?


----------



## hastatus

I seem to recall doing an audio plugin somewhere here on pfury. I did a cursory check but did not find it. I believe there are a few on the OPEFE web site. If not, I'll consider loading some up during next week if not sooner.



> How come it wasn't originally on the list?


Originally, S. sanchezi was given a common name of spilo complex form. So the "sanchezi" name was not available at that time.


----------



## Murphy18

hastatus said:


> I seem to recall doing an audio plugin somewhere here on pfury. I did a cursory check but did not find it. I believe there are a few on the OPEFE web site. If not, I'll consider loading some up during next week if not sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come it wasn't originally on the list?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally, S. sanchezi was given a common name of spilo complex form. So the "sanchezi" name was not available at that time.
Click to expand...

Ahh i see. Learn something new everyday


----------



## Piranha Guru

hastatus said:


> Taken off my quotes:
> 
> 
> 
> Genus Pygocentrus (gee-nus) (PIE-Go_SIN_truss)
> 
> Genus Serrasalmus (Sarah-sell-mus)
> Pygocentrus cariba (kah-ree-bah) Serrasalmus altuvei (al-too_vee_eye)
> Pygocentrus nattereri (nat-ter-err-eye) Serrasalmus brandtii (brandt-eye)
> Pygocentrus piraya (pee-ray-ah) Serrasalmus compressus (kom-press-us)
> Serrasalmus eigenmanni (eye-gen-mann-eye)
> Genus Pristobrycon Serrasalmus elongatus (e-long-gah-tus)
> Pristobrycon calmoni - Pres-Toe-Bri-kon Kal-Mun-eye)
> Serrasalmus geryi (cher-ee-eye)
> Serrasalmus maculatus - (MACK-YOU-Lah-Tuss)
> Pristobrycon striolatus Serrasalmus manueli (manh-well-eye)
> Serrasalmus medinai (Med-dee-nah-eye)
> 
> Genus Pygopristis Serrasalmus rhombeus (Rhom-bay-us)
> Pygopristis denticulata (PIE_GO_Pres_tess) (den-tee-coo-lah-tah)
> 
> Serrasalmus spilopleura (SPY-low-pluh-rah)
> 
> S. sanchezi would be; sanh-ches-eye
> 
> eigenmanni is like this EYE GEN (like "again" without "a" sound) MAN- EYE.
Click to expand...

You sure about the i at the end of words being pronounced "eye" when following a consonant? In latin it would be a long i = ee...I agree with geryi and medinai being "eye" though.

I also thought ei at the end should be pronounced "ay" and ii should be "ee-eye".

You've got more "eyes" up there than a potato!


----------



## Trigga

Yeah I remember the audio plugs too.. Probably got lost in that server update a while back that erased everything


----------



## Lifer374

I wonder how many scientific names I've been mispronouncing for years.....
And I'll probably continue to do so because they're hard wired into my brain.


----------



## hastatus

> I also thought ei at the end should be pronounced "ay" and ii should be "ee-eye".


Latin and Greek always seem to be in the mix eh?

ae or as in medinae (incorrect spelling) would come across as Meh de nah EE.

medinai would be Meh dee nah eye.


----------



## Trigga

Tango374 said:


> I wonder how many scientific names I've been mispronouncing for years.....
> And I'll probably continue to do so because they're hard wired into my brain.


Haha I hear ya I will probably never stop calling sanchezi's sancheesies... I used to call geryi's garys as well :laugh:


----------



## hastatus

It don't really matter how you say it (unless your talking to me LOL), but spelling is more important and I think I've seen those sci names every which way known. And also written incorrectly like; Serrasalmus Rhombeus instead of _Serrasalmus rhombeus._. Show your brillience and get it right.


----------



## blbig50

Here's the link. However, none of them worked for me. If Frank would be willing, I had suggested to a few other members that someone coughcoughFRANKcoughcough could make a video pronouncing all of the names. With either just the pronunciation alone, or a picture and spelling to go along with it.


----------



## blbig50

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=122044

forgot to add the link


----------



## hastatus

> blbig50 Posted Today, 04:29 AM
> Here's the link. However, none of them worked for me. If Frank would be willing, I had suggested to a few other members that someone coughcoughFRANKcoughcough could make a video pronouncing all of the names. With either just the pronunciation alone, or a picture and spelling to go along with it


That was so long ago....thanks for finding it and sorry the audio is gone. I'll think about doing another audio/video on it. But it will take some time to find a suitable moment. Hopefully before this month is shot.


----------



## Armand_caribe

Murphy18 said:


> Just curious thats all, i was lookin through a very very old link of how to pronounce piranha names (please see link), but i couldn't find Sanchezi.
> 
> Piranha names
> 
> I just say it like this, ''_Sanchez-eye_''. This is probably the incorrect way but oh well. Please share you're thoughts and how you would say it


Hi redbellyb...

Somehow this kind of scientific names that come from latin and greek words are easy to pronounce to us, the ones whose mother languauge is spanish..

Serrasalmus Cae-rra-sal-mous Sanchezi: Saen-chezz-i

The soud of the double "r" is hard to explain, I blelieve it doesn't exist in the english language phonetic though.

Best.


----------



## hastatus

> The soud of the double "r" is hard to explain, I blelieve it doesn't exist in the english language phonetic though.


Sure it does, Rrrrrrrrufles have rrrrrrrridges.


----------



## Armand_caribe

hastatus said:


> The soud of the double "r" is hard to explain, I blelieve it doesn't exist in the english language phonetic though.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does, Rrrrrrrrufles have rrrrrrrridges.
Click to expand...

Hi.

I would need to hear you saying that bro, cause almost all the Americans that I have heard trying to make the double r sound have a lot of trouble.







:nod: however what you said is right though.

Cheers.


----------

